
Ars announces HTTPS by default - el_duderino
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/01/ars-announces-https-by-default-finally/
======
CM30
Congrats.I know it's hard to move a site with lots of content from external
URLs to https (thanks ad networks!), but media sites in general should really
make this move as soon as possible.

------
jagermo
Awesome. Its a huge task to get a site with so many external content over to
SSL, cudos to them.

